# The Colour Purple



## djim (Sep 17, 2012)

Just post a picture of something purple or purplish

I will start 




Lilac Colored Flowers by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Deep Bloom Purple by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 17, 2012)

Camera-shy bee by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_2154 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djim (Sep 17, 2012)

Purple Fuzziness by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------

